# baby with an eye on bum??



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is not one of mine, but from a danish mousebreeder.

One pup looks like it has an eye on the bum :shock:

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... 056a77.jpg

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/imag ... 3fe38e.jpg

What do you think of it? Is it an eye and how will the mouse cope with an eye on that place :?:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't think its an eye.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

No its not an eye, I had a baby about the same age who had a mark like that where its whiskers grow, it dissappeared in a few days - week, I think it was a blood blister, perhaps coursed by mums claws when she moves about  they are not that careful when moving about and stand on their babies quite a bit.


----------

